# Wildcamping Somerset



## denhamcs (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi
On my way down to Barnstaple from Wales and I'm looking for a short overnight stop somewhere in Somerset to break the journey up. Has anyone any ideas?

Cheers

Chris


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Exmoor ?

bit hilly for the van mind you


----------



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

Not exactly wild camping in the true sense, but there are quite a few CL's and CS's around Taunton - in fact there's an article about some of the CL's in the August edition of the CC magazine - and the town is pleasant enough, certainly worth a short visit if you have time on your way down.

Timotei


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

we stayed in Cheddar Gorge in one of the car parks near the top of the gorge with no problems.


Anne


----------

